# Party Invitation Wording



## dustee

Need all of your creative juices folks....I purchased the coffin boxes for my invites this year... but need a catchy rhymy invitation to put inside...

Last year we used...."We're so happy we could SCREAM!
Why? Because it's Halloween! Our crypt is ready and it's a fright!
Join other ghouls for a bite. Our cauldron's froth is ready too!
Witches stir the bubbling brew. October 29th, mark that Saturday night.
A full moon's planned to make it bright. Come dressed in costume
clean or dirty! Bewitching hour is 6:30!"

The year before we used.."We're stirring up a Witch's Brew...The only Ingredient we're Missing Is You !!
Join us at our Halloween Costume Bash !
Tricks and Treats, Foods and Drinks" 

etc....

Now we need to do one for this year and I just seem to not be able to find one...This year we are doing more gorey...more frankensteiny...

Laurie


----------



## dustee

*Noone has any ideas?*

any?

Laurie


----------



## bandacoot

Saturday???? it should be October 28th...


----------



## dustee

*that was last year's invite...*

This year it will be held on Saturday, October 28


----------



## CatMean

Browse other people's invitations?

http://images.google.com/images?svn...en Invitation Wording&btnG=Search&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## DawnOfTheDead

Last year, we had a Halloween wedding reception and our invites read:

"Wear a fun costume
Or your scariest mask
To our wedding celebration
It's a Halloween Bash"

Join us if you dare
For a costume reception
To celebrate our recent marriage
in Siena, Italy

Saturday, October Twenty-Ninth
Two Thousand and five
At six o'clock in the evening

(Cocktails and horror d'ouevres to be served)



Change as you see fit!

Dawn


----------



## saiynprincess

*Suggestion for wording*

In 2003 we did a "gothic" themed party, and I used a few stanzas from Something Wicked This Way Comes (Remember the commercials for the Lexus that year? Same theme)- then added some of my own things to it. I don't know if it's what you're looking for, but I got ALOT of compliments on the invites that year. It went like this:

Ill winds mark its fearsome flight,
and autumn branches creak with fright.
The landscape turns to ashen crumbs,
when something wicked this way comes.

Crystal water turns to dark,
where e'er its presence leaves its mark,
and boiling currents pound like drums,
when something wicked this way comes. 

A presence dark invades the fair,
and gives the horses ample scare,
for chaos reigns and panic numbs,
when something wicked this way comes. 

Fires burn with an eerie glow,
Something stirs from deep below,
and by the pricking of my thumbs,
a Gothic Gathering this way comes!


----------



## CatMean

Mark Butler who runs the monster list also runs this page with great ideas.

http://www.markbsplace.net/HalloweenParty/invitations.htm

There's also this page:

http://home.comcast.net/~crazycatladymel/invite_text.htm

and this page:

http://homepages.tesco.net/~derek.berger/holidays/halloween.html

from Melissa's Links page www.myhalloweenlinks.com


----------



## dustee

Thanks everyone for all your help....Now I just have to be a bit creative....and I think I have it....

Laurie


----------



## IshWitch

CatMean said:


> Mark Butler who runs the monster list also runs this page with great ideas.
> 
> http://www.markbsplace.net/HalloweenParty/invitations.htm


This is too freaky! I "came up with" the same devil card as listed on this site!
I sketched it with flames on the left side and bottom of the card and the devil peering around out from the flames (actually holding/pushing them aside) with a rather devilish grin. The top said "You Can Go Straight To..." and on the inside "the _________ house for..." blah blah blah halloween party and etc. I couldn't believe it when I saw that card idea. But then again I did post it on a few halloween sites in discussion so if it came from one of my posts that is so awesome. And if not and we had the sme thought, that is really awesome!
 

My invite last year was on an orange piece of paper in a spooky font sent in a regular business envelope for mail and just handed out at work. It was quite long:

You are invited to the annual
Mc____ Halloween Party!
Come LURK with us
...date...
Here at
....house address...

This is a costume party so come dressed in your most horrific Halloween finery!
THE MASTER will select those with the best costume in 4 categories and bestow upon them a special gift!
The carcass of the beast's grim remains will be provided for your feasting pleasure.
Please bring a side dish or fingerfood to share with the ravaging hordes OR risk their wrath.
B.Y.O.P. (bring your own potion)
Vital juices and tonics will be provided for those who fear the potion's strength.
THE MASTER wishes that ALL refrain from bringing younglings not of age 16, for they are crunchy and taste good with ketchup.

Forego all other foolish endeavors on this eve and join us and you shall be richly rewarded!

R.S.V.P. via ...tel #...

{if possible, please bring a lawn chair~for those wishing to spend the night , please bring necessities as needed~there is plenty of room to pitch a tent to sleep in, otherwise the floor is yours!~adults only}

Directions~
...yadda yadda hwy blah blah blah...

Of course some things were in bold or italics, it came out quite cool. And the Phillipinos that I worked with all thought the phrasing was gotten from a book and couldn't believe I could come up with words like that! So silly!  The best part was our oldest son reciting it with an evil british accent! Too funny!


----------

